
Please wear a mask. - hardmaru
https://wearafuckingmask.com
======
Qub3d
This is very concerning. At a time like this, a profanity laden website
preaching to ignore virtually every established medical authority and "trust
the free market" is dangerous and careless.

It is not the fault of the WHO that some national governments have had poor
responses. And the supply chain that would 'flood' the market would take far
longer than the incubation period to increase supply to give literally
everyone on the planet a mask -- and that's ignoring the fact that normal
economics are sort of suspended right now when everyone is locked in their
houses and all non-essential businesses are being closed by government decree.

If you A) are sick and B) _must_ venture outside, then yes, wear a mask.
Healthy individuals should not be doing so at this time, however.

~~~
around_here
Governments can also mandate production. It's not like they have to sit there
powerless going "aw geeze, we have to let them price gouge or they won't make
more".

------
fareesh
I find this mainstream crass "dirtbag" culture as expressed through inordinate
swearing to be really obscene and distasteful.

~~~
forkexec
Pearl-clutching much?

I guess you need to up your dose of Lenny Bruce and George Carlin before your
snowflakes wilt.

~~~
fareesh
The context of making a joke in front of an audience is very different from
presenting guidelines for a virus.

------
paranoidrobot
From the site:

> Fucking governments should institute Fucking price controls and ration
> Fucking masks

> That is a Fucking horrible idea. Price controls mean no Fucking incentive to
> make Fucking masks. They mean people will waste Fucking masks and no one
> will have Fucking masks. Take it from our experience in Hong Kong, rising
> prices mean supply will soon flood the market.

Oh, wow. So many wrong things here.

There's an assumption that there's extra idle manufacturing capacity in the
factories producing masks. This is doubtful in the extreme, they're selling
every single mask they can already.[1]

We've seen this with the depletion of stocks of toilet paper - manufacturers
ramped up production within days. The mask shortages have been for weeks now,
anyone with any ability to produce masks, is already doing so at full rate.

What about standing up new manufacturing facilities, or retooling other types
of manufacturing facilities? There's a huge amount of capital expenditure (let
alone time) involved in such a thing. And this assumes that you can even
obtain the equipment to do that manufacturing in a short period of time. I
can't imagine there's a warehouse somewhere full of mask-manufacturing
equipment.

There's no need for that capacity normally, so as soon as this pandemic is
over, the need for that extra capacity will disappear.

Is there any medical expert who believes that this situation won't be resolved
(one way or another) within a year?

All that we achieve with completely free-reign/uncontrolled market in this
situation is to allow exploitation of the needy. As we saw with multiple cases
over hand sanitiser, toilet paper and wipes.

[1] [https://www.wired.com/story/surreal-frenzy-inside-us-
biggest...](https://www.wired.com/story/surreal-frenzy-inside-us-biggest-mask-
maker/)

~~~
threatofrain
In that interview it does seem that there’s spare capacity and that the CEO
simply doesn’t wish to be burned by misreading the market as happened before
in company history. The CEO goes on to note that he has warned the national
government many times, and that an urgency on their part is no emergency for
him.

> anyone with any ability to produce masks, is already doing so at full rate.

~~~
paranoidrobot
The wired article doesn't go into too much detail - I forget which one I read
that went into a bit more detail, but NPR has more information[1]

It's clear that he doesn't have any additional capacity to turn on.

[1] [https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/03/05/8113874...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2020/03/05/811387424/face-masks-not-enough-are-made-in-america-to-deal-
with-coronavirus)

------
r_singh
It's not enough to wear a mask. More than 90% of the people I've seen wearing
a mask are doing it wrong.

So if you're wearing a mask, at least do it correctly.

[https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2...](https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masks)

~~~
thereyougo
>Replace the mask with a new one as soon as it is damp and do not re-use
single-use masks.

I can't find a place to buy a mask in my city, so all those rules work only in
an ideal situation.

In reality, people are buying and selling musky online for profit, which in my
opinion should be illegal.

~~~
DanBC
> all those rules work only in an ideal situation.

If you cannot follow all the rules for PPE you increase, not decrease, your
risk of infection.

------
dvko
Ehhh no. There is a huge mask shortage, leave the masks for the people that
actually need them (hospital staff).

Just stay “the fuck” home .

------
rspoerri
This is wrong!

Facemasks are scarce and in most countries they should be preserved for
medical personal and infected people. If everybody wears facemasks all the
time, the most endangered people will not have masks if they need them.

~~~
forkexec
Moral panicking without fundamental knowledge doesn't mean anything. I hate to
break it to you, but retail and medical supply chains doesn't have much
overlap. Nurses and surgeons relying on scant mid-pandemic retail pharmacy
supplies already indicates systemic failure and desperation. You're not going
to solve any tragedies of the commons by lying to people or wagging your
"think of the children" finger at people to push your misinformed agenda.

------
raverbashing
I am skeptical of those initiatives.

The usage priority should be to the ones that are sick and the medical
professionals.

Using it indiscriminately won't help and it will harm availability to those
who really need it.

------
dna_polymerase
Fudge yeah, let's use curse words to spread misguided information and make
things worse. The website feels like a DHH Tweetstorm.

Masks work if the sick people use them, (that is for the standard masks). For
some reason people started to hoard those masks in Germany, leading to
shortages in German hospitals, effectively meaning they can't do any surgeries
right now other than the most necessary (also we see hospitals being robbed
[0]). Also if you wear masks to protect yourself you would also need to cover
your eyes. Which of course nobody does.

Germany is mostly not dense enough or has remotely enough confirmed cases to
warrant broad use of masks. Social distancing and self-quarantine, hand-
washing and general hygiene are far more effective measures without
threatening the medical system. It's the same for other places.

[0]: [https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/coronavirus-diebe-
stehlen-50...](https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/coronavirus-diebe-
stehlen-50-000-atemschutzmasken-aus-
klinik-a-3e88f8e3-1ef4-4fa5-a5f6-6545ae95d2e4) (German)

------
DanBC
I swear a lot. The swearing in this piece just isn't very good. It takes some
skill to swear effectively, and this isn't it.

On top of that the author is simply wrong. Aerosolized virus is possibly one
route of infection, but we know that there is a fecal-oral route for covid-19,
and we know that touching surfaces and then your face can transmit covid-19.

PPE is difficult to wear correctly, and if you don't wear it correctly you
normally increase, not decrease, your risk.

Public health experts in most countries are telling people not to wear masks
(unless they have covid-19 and are self-isolating, or are healthcare
professionals). This is only partly because there's a shortage. It's also
because of the risks from improper mask use.

I've seen a few people wearing masks in public and _every single one of them_
did something stupid.

------
s9w
There haven't been masks to buy for over a month now. People literally steal
them from hospitals and warehouses.

------
haunter
Another good DIY mask tutorial
[https://www.consumer.org.hk/ws_en/news/specials/2020/mask-
di...](https://www.consumer.org.hk/ws_en/news/specials/2020/mask-diy-
tips.html)

------
wilt
Stop posting this multiple times.

------
wilt
Stop posting this multiple times

------
nprateem
They don't help

------
otabdeveloper2
What's a 'fucking mask' and why haven't I heard of this sexual practice
before?

